# Hintergrundbild im <iframe> wird nicht angezeigt



## Purple-Haze (25. März 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich verwende einen internen frame (iframe) auf meiner Seite. Die Seite, die in dem iframe angezeigt wird, soll mit einem Hintergrundbild versehen werden. Dieses habe ich folgendermassen eingebunden:


```
<body background="images/skelett.jpg">
```

Das Hintergrundbild wird aber nicht angezeigt. Gibt es allgemein Probleme bei iframes und Hintergrundbildern oder habe ich irgendetwas nicht beachtet?

Über dieses Hindergundbild wird noch eine Tabelle gelegt. Sobald ich diese mit einem Hindtergrundbild versehe, wird dieses ohne Probleme angezeigt, aber nicht auf der Seite im iframe.

Vielen  Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Purple-Haze


----------



## c2uk (25. März 2005)

Schon mal das ganze per css versucht?


```
<body style="background:url(images/skelett.jpg);">
```


----------



## Purple-Haze (25. März 2005)

Danke c2uk,

hat funktioniert. Prima.

Purple Haze


----------

